# A question involving 'Moonlight'



## mlledarcel (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I have run into a bit of a problem.
When I was younger, about 12, I downloaded Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata. I had it burned onto a CD, but since I have lost it.

Now, my problem is that I haven't been able to find this particular version anywhere. It began very quietly and picked up to be louder than most versions. The distinguishing part was the orchestration in the background. I have looked all over and can only find sort of cheesy orchestration backing it up, definitely not in the style of this certain track.

If anyone knows an album or artist I would be so grateful.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi mlledarcel

Welcome to the forum, I can't help you, but do stay around. I am sure someone might be able to help.


Margaret


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

the sonata you speak of is for piano only.
however, leopold stokowski did an orchestration of it.
that's where i would start my search.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_m...&field-keywords=stokowski/moonlight&x=14&y=24

dj


----------



## mlledarcel (Jan 23, 2009)

I know it's for piano only, but there are a few versions with back up of string instrumental.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

david johnson said:


> hi!
> 
> the sonata you speak of is for piano only.
> however, leopold stokowski did an orchestration of it.
> ...


I remember hearing an orchestration of Moonlight on one of my long-lost albums. I was unaware of the Stokowski transcriptions. Thanks, David!


----------



## leadmx (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not sure of the album, but is this what your talking about.


----------



## mlledarcel (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay, apparently this version was in a video game or something. It is this version.






I just.. need it not on youtube and on my computer.


----------



## leadmx (Jan 26, 2009)

A lot of times these remixes are only for the video games and not on a album anywhere. You might be able to do an internet search for the composers of the music for that game and then search for that person, but I am afraid you won't be able to find a real high quality recording of it. You might get lucky though so keep trying.


----------



## Requiescat (Feb 13, 2009)

Talking about moolight sonata, anyone has any idea what the classical features of Moonlight sonata is??


----------

